# Song Title Word Game



## Johnny Thunder

In this game, you take one word from the title in the post above yours, and then you post a new song title with one of the words from the post above you.

Example:

"Love Me Do" - The Beatles

Reply:

"Love My Way" - Psychedelic Furs 

and so on.

Here we go:

"I Will Be Heard" - Hatebreed


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"I Stand Alone" - Godsmack


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I Wanna Be Adored" - The Stone Roses


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"I Wanna Be Sedated" - The Ramones


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Are You Gonna Be My Girl" -Jet


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

"Girl You Know It's True"- Milli Vanilli, LMAO, sorry, I had to !!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Something in the Way She Moves" - James Taylor


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Johnny Thunder said:


> "Something in the Way She Moves" - James Taylor


 ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:googly: No idea

"Girls On Film" - Duran Duran


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Johnny Thunder said:


> :googly: No idea
> 
> "Girls On Film" - Duran Duran


LMAO...yea' it's Friday!!!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Girls, Girls, Girls" - Motley Crue


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Girls Just Want to Have Lunch" - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## scareme

This One's For The Girls-Martina McBride


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

_One_ Bourbon, _One_ Scotch and _One_ Beer - George Thorogood


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Whiskey For My Men, Beer For My Horses- Toby Kieth


----------



## Devils Chariot

Whiskey in the Jar - the dubliners, thin lizzy, metallica (groan)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whiskey Bar (aka Alabama Song) - perhaps best known covered by The Doors


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Whisky girl- Toby Kieth


----------



## Spooky1

"Just a Girl" - No Doubt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Put a girl in it- Brooks and Dunn


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Put Your Mind at Ease" - Ersel Hickey


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Things That Never Cross A Mans Mind" - Kellie Pickler


----------



## Spooky1

Southern Cross - CSN


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Small Town Southern Man"- Alan Jackson


----------



## dubbax3

Simple man- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Simple Song - Miley Cyrus


----------



## dubbax3

Song Sung Blue--Niel Freakin' Diamond!!! My fav.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Blue Clear Sky"- George Strait


----------



## dubbax3

Mr. Blue Sky- ELO


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Mr. Blue" - Garth Brooks


----------



## Draik41895

mr.kool-Doug Sahm


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Mr. Mom"- Lonestar


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Mom Knows What's Best" - Winston Shelton


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"The Best Day Of My Life"- George Strait


----------



## Draik41895

The best day ever-spongebob squarepants


----------



## Spooky1

A New Day Yesterday - Jethro Tull


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Brand New Man"- Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Spooky1

Brand New Day - Sting


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Great Day to Be Alive" Travis Tritt


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Stayin' Alive" - Bee Gees


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Alive" - Pearl Jam

I'm such a pain in the butt!


----------



## Spooky1

"Alive And Kicking" - Simple Minds


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Between rasing hell AND amazing grace" - Big & Rich


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Straight to Hell" - The Clash


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Straight tequila night" John anderson


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

"The Night Beckons" - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Spooky1

"The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia" - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Monstermaker

"Georgia" - Ray Charles


----------



## Spooky1

"Georgia on My Mind" - Ray Charles


----------



## RoxyBlue

"U Blow My Mind" - Blackstreet


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Things That Never Cross A Mans Mind" -Kellie Pickler


----------



## Don Givens

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Games People Play" - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Don Givens

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Spooky1

Within You, Without You - Beatles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

would you go with me- josh turner


----------



## Don Givens

Go Now - Moody Blues


----------



## RoxyBlue

Every Time You Go Away - Paul Young


----------



## Don Givens

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Don Givens

In My Time of Dying - Led Zepplin (Blind Willie Johnson if anyone wants to be picky)


----------



## Spooky1

Toys In The Attic - Aerosmith


----------



## Don Givens

The End - Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

End Game - Ian Anderson


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dangerous Game - 3 Doors Down


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The name of the game- Mamma Mia cast


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Stop In The Name Of Love- The Supremes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I Don't Even Know Your Name- Alan Jackson


----------



## Don Givens

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## RoxyBlue

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Our Song- Taylor Swift


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Our House" - Madness


----------



## Spooky1

"Our Lips Are Sealed" - Go-Go's


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Are You Experienced? - The Jimmy Hendrix Experience


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

You find out who your friends are- tracy lawrence


----------



## RoxyBlue

With a Little Help from My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Friend or Foe - Adam Ant


----------



## Spooky1

"Hello Old Friend" - Eric Clapton


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Old Red- Blake Shleton


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Blood Red- Slayer


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Monk

red red wine - UB40


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Spill the Wine-WAR


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood Red Wine - Rolling Stones


----------



## Monk

If You Want Blood (You Got It) - AC/DC


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

If I Ever Leave This World Alive - Flogging Molly


----------



## Spooky1

Weight of the World - Evanescence


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

I'd like to teach the world to sing - Hillside Singers


Yeah...you know you're singin' it right now!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"The Only One I Know" - The Charlatans


----------



## Monk

One - Metalica


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(ooooh, evil Monk using a one word title! :xbones: )

One Way Or Another - Blondie


----------



## Monk

(I thought I'd make it a little more difficult for ya)

Another Brick in the Wall Part 2 - Pink Floyd


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

If your gunna play in texas- alabama


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yellow Rose of Texas - traditional folk song, actual author unknown


----------



## Monk

My Wild Irish Rose - Chauncey Olcott


----------



## Don Givens

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Monk

Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## RoxyBlue

(We Were) Born to Rock - Quiet Riot


----------



## Monk

Rock and Roll High School - Ramones


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Baby Likes To Rock It- The Tractors


----------



## Monk

Baby got Back - Sir-Mix-Alot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Baby I GO Crazy josh turner


----------



## Monk

Crazy for You - Madonna


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Crazy-patsy cline


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I Just called to say i love you- stevie wonder


----------



## Monk

Say You Say Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all my friends say- luke bryan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"All You Need Is Love" - The Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing" - recorded by several artists


----------



## Monk

Wild Thing - Chip Taylor


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Wild Wind - Black Mountain


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Wild Wild West - Escape Club


----------



## Spooky1

West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

how bout them cow girls- george strait


----------



## Don Givens

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Monk

Caps and Bottles - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Don Givens

99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall - Traditional Song


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Monk

Another Bag of Bricks - Flogging Molly


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

another try- josh turner


----------



## Monk

Another One Bites The Dust - Queen


----------



## chrizzo

dust in the wind - Kansas


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Still In Hollywood - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Wildcat

Still Of The Night - Jerry Langford


----------



## Draik41895

the clmb-miley cyrus


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Beginning of the End - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Draik41895

the good life-Hannah Montana*sigh*


----------



## Monk

Johnny be Good


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Johnny Hit and Run Pauline - X


----------



## Spooky1

Long Distance Run-around - Yes


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Long Long Way From Over You- Alan Jackson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Facing What Cosumes You" - Hatebreed


----------



## Monk

Wish You were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## Don Givens

Here, There, and Everywhere - The Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

Can't get there from here - REM


----------



## Monk

Can't touch this - MC Hammer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Reach Out and Touch (Somebody's Hand) - Diana Ross


----------



## Monk

I'm Coming Out - Diana Ross


----------



## Bone To Pick

Mama, I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Home- Joe Diffie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home is Where the Heart Is - Elvis Presley


----------



## Monk

Shot Through The Heart - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I Shot The Sheriff" by Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## Bone To Pick

"Sheriff of Boone County" by Kenny Price


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

"Coward of the County" by Kenny Rogers


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Carroll County Accident" - recorded by Porter Wagoner


----------



## scareme

The Carol Burnett Song-Carol Burnett ( I'm so glad we had this time together...)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"The Porpoise Song" - The Monkees


----------



## Bone To Pick

"Your Song" - Elton John


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Our Song- Taylor Swift


----------



## RoxyBlue

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Blue- Leann rhymes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'm Blue-Eiffel 65


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Mr. Blue- Garth Brooks


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Little Blue Man- Betty Johnson


----------



## scareme

A Little to Late-Toby Keith


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

It's A Little To Late- Mark Chesnutt


----------



## scareme

Little Red Corvette-Prince


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Little red Rodeo- Collin Raye


----------



## scareme

This Ain't My First Rodeo-Vern Gosdin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Rodeo- Garth Brooks


----------



## scareme

Songs of the Rodeo Life-Chris LeDoux


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Songs About Me- Trace Adkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

Title of the Song - DaVinci's Notebook

This was a four-man group based in the DC/Northern Virginia area. Here's a link to this song. Not one of their funniest, but not bad:


----------



## Spooky1

The Song Remains The Same - Led Zepplin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

First Love Song- Luke Bryan


----------



## scareme

Love is a Many Splendor Thing-The Four Aces


----------



## Spooky1

Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## scareme

Old Grey Mare-Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Spooky1

Touch of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## scareme

Touch Me In The Morning-Diana Ross


----------



## Spooky1

Touch-A, Touch-A, Touch Me - Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## scareme

Touch Me-The Doors


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

I'll stay me -luke bryan


----------



## scareme

Stay-Sugarland-Love the song.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't Stay Away From You - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Can't Get Out of Bed" - The Charlatans


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

"Don't Want to Go to Bed Now" - Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## Spooky1

I Don't want to go Home - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

"Take Me Home" - Phil Collins


----------



## lewlew

Home by the Sea - Genesis


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

"Sea Swallow Me" - Cocteau Twins


----------



## lewlew

"Swallow" - Korn


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

"Swallow Me" - Esthero


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Me Inside- Slipknot


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

she dont love me "blake shelton"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

"She Mourns a Lengthening Shadow"- Cradle of Filth


----------



## scareme

Shadows on the Old Bayou-Johnny Horton


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Old Man" by Neil Young


----------



## scareme

Man-dy-Barry Manilow


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

walk like a man--franki valli and the four seasons


----------



## scareme

You're Da Man-Nas


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Zombie Autopilot- Unearth


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zombie a go go- captain clegg and the crypt kickers


----------



## scareme

Wake me up before you go go-Wham


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Up- shania twain


----------



## scareme

Up, Up and Away-5th Dimension


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Lively Up Yourself" - Bob Marley


----------



## scareme

Express Yourself-Madonna


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Hang Onto Yourself" - David Bowie


----------



## The Creepster

"Be Good To Yourself"- Journey


----------



## debbie5

(I was just listening to that Journey song on youtube..Arnel rocks!)

"I'll Be Home For Christmas"
is this the title??


----------



## The Creepster

"Welcome Home" Metallica


----------



## morbidmike

"home wrecker" Gretchen Wilson


----------



## scareme

Home on the Range-Neil Young


----------



## morbidmike

The memory remains-METALLICA


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

more than a memory- garth brooks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"A Lesson Lived Is A Lesson Learned" - Hatebreed


----------



## The Creepster

"A Skull Full of Maggots" Cannibal Corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Heart Full of Love - Les Miserables


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Love My Way" - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## morbidmike

love in elevator-Aerosmith


----------



## The Creepster

Seasons in the Abyss- Slayer


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

seasons of love-cast of rent


----------



## The Creepster

Gallery Of Suicide-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Supremacy Of Self" - Hatebreed


----------



## The Creepster

"The Secrets of the Black Arts"-Dark Funeral


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Family secrets- midnight syndicate


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Secret Agent Man" - Johnny Rivers


----------



## The Creepster

Hey Man, Nice Shot- Filter


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hey good lookin- jimmy buffet


----------



## The Creepster

Hey don't touch me-Brak


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

touch myself-blondie


----------



## The Creepster

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> touch myself-blondie


Ummm I think you mean the Divinyls...silly youngsters

Touch of Evil-Black Sabbath


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The Creepster said:


> Ummm I think you mean the Divinyls...silly youngsters
> 
> Touch of Evil-Black Sabbath


no need to be a jerk about it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

touch it-daft punk


----------



## Night Watchman

Out of Touch - Hall and Oates


----------



## The Creepster

Day Of Suffering-Morbid Angel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"All Day All Night" - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## Spooky1

All along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix (and Bob Dylan)


----------



## Night Watchman

All these things that I've done - The Killers


----------



## RoxyBlue

All You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## The Creepster

We'll Come For You-Unleashed


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

are your eyes still blue- shane mcanally


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## The Creepster

Christmas murder suicide-Blasphemy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

christmas shoes- alabama


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

blue clear sky- george strait


----------



## RoxyBlue

On A Clear Day - sung by many


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

that song in my head all day- julienne hough


----------



## Night Watchman

That Song - Big Wreck


----------



## The Creepster

The Hours That Remain-Mercenary


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i'd like to have a problem like that- joe diffie


----------



## haunted canuck

I like big butts-sir mix allot


----------



## The Creepster

"I Will Kill You"-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i can love you like that- john Micheal Montgomery


----------



## haunted canuck

Love stinks- j giles band


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing" - sung by many artists


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

love you- jack ingram


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## The Creepster

When Ya Get Drafted- Dead Kennedys


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Back When I Knew It All- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Back in the USSR - Paul McCartney


----------



## The Creepster

"Blood On the Wall"- Skinny Puppy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

blood on the dance floor- Micheal jackson


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could I Have This Dance - Anne Murray


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm Paranoid - Gargage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never Think - Robert Pattinson


----------



## Spooky1

Never been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

should of been a cowboy- toby keith


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cowboy Song - Thin Lizzy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Good Ride Cowboy- Garth Brooks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a day in the life- the beatles


----------



## Spooky1

Skating Away On The Thin Ice Of The New Day - Jethro Tull


----------



## The Creepster

"Victim of a Criminal"- Front Line Assembly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Guilty of Being White" - Minor Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

"White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## nixie

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas- Judy Garland


----------



## scareme

Little Durmmer Boy-David Bowie


----------



## RoxyBlue

This Boy - James Morrison


----------



## The Creepster

This Love- Pantera


----------



## scareme

Love Will Keep Us Together-Captain & Tennille


----------



## RoxyBlue

Where is the Love? - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## The Creepster

Here Comes The Pain- Slayer


----------



## scareme

Here Comes The Sun-Beatles


----------



## Night Watchman

Here is Gone - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## scareme

Here, Without You-3 doors down


----------



## Night Watchman

A World without Heros - Kiss


----------



## scareme

I can be your hero-enrique iglesias


----------



## Night Watchman

Hero of War - Rise Against


----------



## The Creepster

Skeletons of Society- Slayer


----------



## morbidmike

rock of ages-Def Leppard


----------



## The Creepster

See you on the Other side- Ozzy


----------



## scareme

?????
Are we playing the same game?

Time is on My Side- Rolling Stones


----------



## The Creepster

It was the evil monkey.....

"Soul On Fire" -Danzig


----------



## scareme

Soul Man-Blues Brothers


----------



## The Creepster

Hey man nice shot - Filter


----------



## scareme

I Shot The Sheriff-Eric Clapton


----------



## Spooky1

Hit me with your best shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## The Creepster

Yield To Me - Funeral


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ill stay me-luke bryan


----------



## The Creepster

Put Me Out - Entombed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take Me Out to the Ball Game - an early 20th century Tin Pan Alley song first sung by Nora Bayes


----------



## The Creepster

The Face Of Death- Enthroned


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cause of Death - Immortal Technique


----------



## The Creepster

Abolishment Of Immaculate Serenit - Incantation


----------



## RoxyBlue

In This Serenity - Xenosaga


----------



## The Creepster

Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seasons of Love - from "Rent"


----------



## The Creepster

Feeling Of Jazz - Duke Ellington and John Coletrane


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ive got a feeling-billy currington


----------



## The Creepster

A Poem For The Dead - Funeral


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a long road alone- dierks bentley


----------



## The Creepster

Long Live The Beast - Unleashed


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast - Tech N9ne


----------



## The Creepster

Nailed On The Cross - Resurrected


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"The Man Who Laughs" - Rob Zombie


----------



## Spooky1

"Who are You" - Who


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Begging You" - The Stone Roses


----------



## RoxyBlue

You Light Up My Life - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## scareme

Light My Fire-Doors


----------



## The Creepster

Ecstasy Of Black Light - Shade Empire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Black Sunshine" - White Zombie


----------



## The Creepster

Despise The Sun-shine - Suffocation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"So Much Trouble In The World" - Bob Marley


----------



## The Creepster

In a Sentimental Mood - John Coltrane & Duke Ellington


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sentimental Journey - Doris Day


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Sentimental Friend - Herman's Hermits


----------



## The Creepster

Blue And Sentimental - The Mills Brothers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

And The Beat Goes On -Whispers


----------



## Evil Andrew

Anything Goes - Kate Capshaw in _Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom_


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Anything But Ordinary - Avril Lavigne


----------



## RoxyBlue

No Ordinary Girl - Kate Alexa


----------



## The Creepster

No Prayer For The Dying - Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

For the Good Times---Kris Kristofferson


----------



## The Creepster

Bleed For The Devil - Morbid Angel


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Let It All Bleed Out" - Rob Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## The Creepster

To Be With You - Mr. Big


----------



## Goblin

Be there---Dolly Parton


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"There's No Other Way" - Blur


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## The Creepster

Story Of My Life - Social Distortion


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

My Life-Billy Joel


----------



## Goblin

My Way-Frank Sinatra


----------



## The Creepster

My Little Brown Book - Duke Ellington and John Coltrane


----------



## Goblin

Little Brown Jug----Burl Ives


----------



## scareme

Brown Eyed Girl- Van Morrison


----------



## Goblin

Girl Happy----Elvis presley


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Goblin

Happy Days are here again----Al Jolson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Shiny Happy People" - REM


----------



## RoxyBlue

These Are My People - Rodney Atkins


----------



## Goblin

Are you lonseome tonight----Elvis Presley


----------



## The Creepster

Hooks In You - Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

You are my sunshine----June Carter Cash


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"You're Never Alone" - Hatebreed


----------



## Goblin

Never on Sunday----Henry Mancini


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

U2 - Bloody Sunday


----------



## Goblin

Sunday Morning coming down---Johnny Cash


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Morning Train - Sheena Easton


----------



## Goblin

Mystery Train-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Soni

Long Black Train -- Josh Turner


----------



## The Creepster

Sworn To The Black - Morbid Angel


----------



## Evil Queen

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

Baby's in Black---The Beatles


----------



## Evil Queen

Black Sunshine - White Zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Goblin

You are my sunshine----June Carter Cash


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Hey My My - Neil Young


----------



## Goblin

Hey Jude----The Beatles


----------



## Soni

Hey Ya -- Outkast


----------



## Goblin

Hey there Lonely Girl


----------



## The Creepster

Hey Man Nice Shot - Filter


----------



## Evil Queen

An Innocent Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Goblin

Tiger Man----Elvis Presley


----------



## Evil Queen

Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## The Creepster

Die By The Sword - Slayer


----------



## Goblin

By the sea


----------



## Soni

Across the Sea -- Weezer


----------



## Goblin

The Name game


----------



## Soni

Her Name is Alice -- Shinedown


----------



## Goblin

Alice's Resteraunt--Arlo Gutherie


----------



## The Creepster

Well thats a brick wall.....so

I Am The Bloody Earth - My Dying Bride


----------



## Goblin

You are the one


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Still The One - Orleans


----------



## Goblin

One tin Soldier


----------



## RoxyBlue

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## Soni

One Thing -- Finger Eleven


----------



## Evil Queen

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Soni

I Don't Want to Miss a Thing -- Aerosmith


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I Will Be Heard" - Hatebreed


----------



## The Creepster

I Bring You Death - Unleashed


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"I Own You" - Hoods


----------



## Goblin

You are the one


----------



## The Creepster

It's After The End Of The World - Brutal Truth


----------



## Evil Queen

Make the World Go Away - Eddie Arnold


----------



## Soni

Don't Go Away Mad ( Just Go Away ) -- Motley Crue


----------



## Goblin

Make the world go away---Eddy Arnold


----------



## Evil Queen

Girl on the Moon - Foreigner


----------



## Goblin

The girl can't help it---Chuck Berry


----------



## Evil Queen

Girl From Ipanema Goes To Greenland - B-52s


----------



## Goblin

The Little Old Lady from Pasadena---Jan & Dean


----------



## The Creepster

The 24 Public Mutilations - Autopsy


----------



## Evil Queen

Public Animal #9 - Alice Cooper


----------



## Spooky1

Revolution 9 -Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Love Potion Number 9----The Clovers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love Will Keep Us Together - Captain and Tennille


----------



## Evil Queen

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Goblin

C'mon get Happy---The Partridge Family


----------



## Spooky1

Shiny Happy People - REM


----------



## Goblin

Happy Days are Here again


----------



## Spooky1

Here, There and Everywhere - Beatles


----------



## Luigi Bored

Here Comes The Rain Again...Eurythmics


----------



## Goblin

Early Morning Rain----Elvis Presley


----------



## Luigi Bored

Morning has Broken


----------



## Evil Queen

Good Morning Starshine


----------



## Spooky1

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## Goblin

Little Miss Go Go-----Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## Spooky1

Miss Free Love 69 - Hoodoo Gurus


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Miss Independant -Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Goblin

Little Miss Go Go----Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Go and Be- Audio Adreneline


----------



## Goblin

Be there----Dolly Parton


----------



## Luigi Bored

Be Good to Yourself----Journey


----------



## Goblin

Let it Be-----The Beatles


----------



## Luigi Bored

Rip It Up------Little Richard


----------



## Goblin

Up on the Rooftop----Reba McEntire


----------



## Luigi Bored

Walking on Sunshine ---Katrina & the Waves


----------



## Goblin

You are my Sunshine---June Carter Cash


----------



## Luigi Bored

You Don't Mess Around with Jim ----Jim Croce


----------



## PirateLady

Don't Stand So Close To Me, The Police


----------



## Spooky1

Stand - REM


----------



## Goblin

T-That's All Right Momma


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, pay attention to what game you're playing. You're supposed to use a word from the previous song title. 

All Right Now - Free


----------



## Goblin

All my love----Led Zepplin


----------



## PirateLady

"Accidentally in Love" - Counting Crows


----------



## Goblin

Burning Love----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Love Me tender - Elvis


----------



## Goblin

Oh Lonesome me----Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## Spooky1

Me and Mrs.Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Goblin

Mr. and Mrs. Santa Claus----George Jones & Tammy Wynette


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Jones - Talking Heads


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Mr. Misery" - The Aggrolites


----------



## RoxyBlue

"My Friend of Misery" - Metallica


----------



## Spooky1

"Ode to my Family" - The Cranberries


----------



## scareme

We are Family-Sister Sledge


----------



## Goblin

We wish you a Merry Christmas----Bing Crosby


----------



## scareme

When You Wish Upon A Star-Jiminy Cricket (Cliff Edwards)


----------



## Spooky1

Highway Star - Deep Purple


----------



## scareme

Highway To Hell-AC DC


----------



## Spooky1

Hell - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Goblin

Hell is around the corner-----Tricky


----------



## Spooky1

It's the End of the World as We Know It - REM


----------



## RoxyBlue

What the World Needs Now is Love - lyrics by Hal David and music composed by Burt Bacharach


----------



## Spooky1

Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

Burning Love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Why do you love me - Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell Me Why - The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Release Me-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin seems stuck in an Elvis rut

It's Probably Me - Sting


----------



## Goblin

It'll be Me----Tom Jones


----------



## Spooky1

Just trying To Be - Jethro Tull


----------



## scareme

Just The Way You Are-Bruno Mars


----------



## Goblin

Way Down----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

The Way - Fastball


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Way We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Spooky1

We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## Goblin

We are the world---Supergroup USA


----------



## Spooky1

It's the End of the World As We Know It - REM


----------



## scareme

Endless Love-Lionel Richie


----------



## Spooky1

Endless Summer - Scooter


----------



## scareme

Summer in the City-Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Spooky1

My City Was Gone - Pretenders


----------



## scareme

The City Of New Orleans-Woody Guthrie, another great Okie.


----------



## Goblin

Surf City-----Jan and Dean


----------



## Spooky1

Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## Goblin

Wild Thing----The Wild Things


----------



## Spooky1

Got My Own Thing Now - Squirrel nut Zippers


----------



## Goblin

My Way----Frank Sinatra


----------



## ORLOCK

Find Your Way Back ---Michelle Branch


----------



## Goblin

Way Down-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Down on the Farm - Little Feat


----------



## Goblin

Down Town----Petula Clark


----------



## Spooky1

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Spooky1

Here comes the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Here without you----Three Doors Down


----------



## scareme

Here, There and Everywhere- The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Here you come again----Dolly Parton


----------



## scareme

Come Together-The Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

Come in from the Cold - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Goblin

The Boy from New York City----Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Spooky1

New New York - The Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

The Boy from New York City----The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## autumnghost

New York New York - Sinatra


----------



## Spooky1

New World Symphony - composed by Antonín Dvořák


----------



## Goblin

We are the World---Supergroup USA


----------



## scareme

What the World Needs Now-Dionne Warwick


----------



## Goblin

Welcome to my world-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## Goblin

My Way-----Frank Sinatra


----------



## highbury

My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## Goblin

My Girl-------The Temptations


----------



## scareme

Never Met A Girl Like You Before-Flogging Molly


----------



## MrGrimm

About a Girl - Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

Girl Happy---Elvis Presley


----------



## MrGrimm

Are You Gonna Be My Girl - Jet


----------



## Goblin

My Girl-----The Temptations


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey Hey, My, My - Neil Young


----------



## Goblin

My Way----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Spooky1

The Way - Fastball


----------



## Goblin

Way Down-----Elvis Presley


----------



## MrGrimm

Long Way Down - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Goblin

Long Tall Sally----Little Richard


----------



## MrGrimm

Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## scareme

Long Time Coming-The Delays


----------



## Goblin

Long time gone-----The Dixie Chicks


----------



## scareme

Long Hot Summer-Keith Urban


----------



## Goblin

Summer Days----The Partridge Family


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## N. Fantom

The beautiful people- Marilyn Manson


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## Goblin

Strange kind of woman------Deep Purple


----------



## N. Fantom

Black magic woman-Satana


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Black Angel's Death Song - Velvet Underground


----------



## Hairazor

Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## N. Fantom

Velvet Shoes- Elinor Wylie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goody Two-shoes - Adam Ant


----------



## Copchick

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Paradise Under the Dashboard Lights - Meatloaf


----------



## Spooky1

Paradise City - Guns and Roses


----------



## Goblin

Detroit City-----Jan and Dean


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Panic in Detroit - David Bowie


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Dr. Detroit - Devo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doctor, Doctor, Give Me The News - Robert Palmer


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Big News - Clutch


----------



## Copchick

Second Hand News - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Red Right Hand - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Spooky1

Red Skies - The Fixx


----------



## Goblin

Rd Sails in the sunset----Ray Charles


----------



## Copchick

Sunset to Dawn - The Sadies


----------



## Spooky1

When Love Comes To Town - BB King & U2


----------



## Goblin

Burnng love----Elvis Presley


----------



## Lord Homicide

L.O.V.E. Machine ---- W.A.S.P.


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Welcome to My World - Dean Martin


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I've Had My Moments - Django Reinhardt


----------



## Lord Homicide

You're My Temptation---Alice Cooper


----------



## Goblin

My Way----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Lord Homicide

Long Way From Home---Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home on the Range - many artists, since it's been around since the 1870s


----------



## highbury

Home Of The Brave - Naked Raygun


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith


----------



## Spooky1

Home by the Sea - Genesis


----------



## Goblin

Home on the Range-----Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Copchick

Take Your Whiskey Home - Van Halen


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rye Whiskey - Blue Mountain


----------



## Spooky1

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley


----------



## Goblin

Lullaby----Shawn Mullins


----------



## PirateLady

Lullaby--- Nickelback


----------



## Copchick

Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral (That's and Irish Lullaby)


----------



## Spooky1

Too much time on my hands - Styx


----------



## Goblin

Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## Spooky1

Time is ticking out - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

Shout out loud----Amos Lee


----------



## Copchick

I Love it Loud - Kiss


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scream If You Like It----WASP


----------



## Goblin

I like that-----Houston


----------



## Spooky1

Damned if I Do - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Copchick

Do You Love Me - Kiss


----------



## Spooky1

Why Do You Love Me - Garbage


----------



## Lord Homicide

Love and Marriage-----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

Burning Love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## highbury

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Spooky1

Here Come the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Sunspot Baby - Bob Seger


----------



## Lord Homicide

baby's gotten good at goodbye-----George Strait


----------



## Spooky1

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Copchick

Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## Spooky1

Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Goblin

Nowhere Man----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Long-Legged Guitar Pickin' Man - Johnny and June Carter Cash


----------



## Spooky1

Ramblin Man - Hank Williams


----------



## Goblin

Tiger Man-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

Dead Man's Road - Cinderella


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Goblin

It's my party-----Lesley Gore


----------



## Lord Homicide

It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll)----AC/DC


----------



## Copchick

Long White Cadillac - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Spooky1

Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## Goblin

Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Spooky1

Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Bad Love----Eric Clapton


----------



## Copchick

Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## Spooky1

Under the Boardwalk - Drifters


----------



## Goblin

The Ballad of the Green Berets----Sgt. Barry Sadler


----------



## Copchick

The Ballad of John and Yoko - The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

The Ballad of Billy The Kid - Billy Joel


----------



## theundeadofnight

The Ballad Of Resurrection Joe and Rosa Whore - Rob Zombie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ballad of Jim Jones - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## Spooky1

You Don't Mess Around with Jim by Jim Croce


----------



## Goblin

Honey Don't-----The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

Don't Look Back in Anger - Oasis


----------



## Copchick

Backstreets - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## theundeadofnight

The Streets - Foxy Shazam


----------



## Spooky1

Where the Streets Have No Name - U2


----------



## Goblin

Where have all the flowers gone------Kingston Trio


----------



## Copchick

The Thrill is Gone - B.B. King


----------



## MrGrimm

Hold me, thrill me, kiss me, kill me - U2


----------



## theundeadofnight

Shoot To Thrill - AC/DC


----------



## Spooky1

Too Late the Hero - John Entwistle


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hey, you had an extra o in that TO! 

Nobody's Hero - Rush


----------



## Copchick

Didn't Leave Nobody But The Baby - Alison Krauss;Emmylou Harris ("O Brother Where Art Thou")


----------



## Spooky1

Is you is or is you ain't my baby - Joe Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Everybody wants to be my baby----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Baby Hold On - Eddie Money


----------



## Goblin

Baby's in Black-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Black Coffee In Bed - Squeeze


----------



## Goblin

Baby's in Black-----The Beatles


----------



## theundeadofnight

Rolling In On A Burning Tire - Dead Weather


----------



## Copchick

Cover of the Rolling Stone - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## Goblin

Rolling on the River-----Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MrGrimm

Papa was a Rolling Stone - The Temptations


----------



## Goblin

Rolling in my sweet baby's arms-----Flatt & Scruggs


----------



## Copchick

Sweet Jane - Lou Reed


----------



## Goblin

Swing low sweet chairiot-----Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Sweet emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Goblin

Sweet Georgia Brown-----Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Copchick

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Goblin

Quiet Night-----Diana Krall


----------



## theundeadofnight

Night Comes Early - The Angels


----------



## Goblin

The Night they drove old Dixie down----Joan Baez


----------



## Copchick

Six Strings Down - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## theundeadofnight

Go Down - AC/DC


----------



## Goblin

Down town-------Petula Clark


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Rock This Town - Stray Cats


----------



## Goblin

Rock around the clock------Bill Haley & The Comets


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

At the Chime of a City Clock - Nick Drake


----------



## Goblin

The Boy from New York City------Manhattan Transfer


----------



## theundeadofnight

I Love New York City - Andrew W.K.


----------



## Copchick

Love Is A Stranger - The Eurythmics


----------



## Goblin

Stranger in the crowd-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

Strangers in the Night-----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Copchick

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Massive Nights - Hold Steady (I know, I cheated with the 's')


----------



## Goblin

Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

One Of These Nights - The Eagles


----------



## Goblin

You are the one------Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Copchick

Don't Say You Love Me - Billy Squire


----------



## Goblin

Honey Don't------The Beatles


----------



## theundeadofnight

Honey Bee - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Night Watchman

Wild Honey - U2


----------



## Copchick

Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## kprimm

Wild Side-Motley Crue


----------



## Night Watchman

Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Goblin

Born Free-----Ed Ames


----------



## theundeadofnight

I'm Free - The Who


----------



## Goblin

I'm on my way------Captain & Tenielle


----------



## theundeadofnight

Long Way To Go - Alice Cooper


----------



## DocK

Is This The Way To Amarillo - Tony Christie


----------



## Copchick

Amarillo By Morning - George Strait


----------



## theundeadofnight

Woke Up This Morning - Nazareth


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Morning Rain~~Fleetwood Mac


----------



## theundeadofnight

When The Rain Comes - Katmandu


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rain On - Dirty Three


----------



## Copchick

Walking On Broken Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## theundeadofnight

Walking Downtown - Backstreet Girls


----------



## Monk

Downtown Train ~ Rod Stewart


----------



## Copchick

Midnight Train To Memphis - Kid Rock


----------



## theundeadofnight

All The Way To Memphis - Contraband


----------



## Goblin

Way Down-----Elvis Presley


----------



## DocK

Down Down - Status Quo


----------



## Monk

When the Sun Goes Down ~ Kenny Chesney


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## Monk

Wish You Were Here ~ Pink Floyd


----------



## DocK

Wish Upon A Star - Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Goblin

Kansas City Star-----Roger Miller


----------



## Monk

Lucky Star - Madonna


----------



## Copchick

Shining Star - The Manhattans


----------



## Goblin

Shining light-----Ash


----------



## theundeadofnight

The Shining - Black Sabbath


----------



## Monk

The Rocky Road to Dublin ~ Harry Clifton


----------



## Goblin

On the road again------Willie Nelson


----------



## Ramonadona

King of the Road ==== Roger Miller


----------



## Goblin

Queen of the House-----Jody Miller


----------



## Copchick

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Goblin

This Old House------Jimmy Dean


----------



## Copchick

An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

The Christmas Song-----Mel Torme


----------



## Monk

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Goblin

Blue Christmas-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Monk

Old Blue Chair ~ Kenny Chesney


----------



## Copchick

An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

Burning Love------Elvis Presley


----------



## Ramonadona

Anything For Love - Meatloaf


----------



## Goblin

Can't buy me love---------The Beatles


----------



## theundeadofnight

Can't Shake It - The Angels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shake Your Booty - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Goblin

Shake rattle and roll------Jerry Lee lewis


----------



## Monk

Roll Out (My Business) ~ Ludacris


----------



## Goblin

Roll over Beethoven------The Beatles


----------



## Monk

Over the Rainbow ~ Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## theundeadofnight

It's Over Now - Coverdale Page


----------



## Goblin

Somewhere over the Rainbow-----Judy Garland


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

She's a Rainbow - Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

She's just my style------Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## theundeadofnight

Just Like A Woman - Salty Dog


----------



## Goblin

Pretty Woman----Roy Orbitson


----------



## Copchick

Have You Ever Loved A Woman - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Goblin

Pretty Woman------Roy Orbitson


----------



## Copchick

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Goblin

Devil Woman-----Cliff Richard


----------



## Copchick

You're The Devil In Disguise - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Goblin

In the mood----Bette Midler


----------



## Lambchop

In the evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

In the summertime-----Roger Miller


----------



## MrGrimm

In Repair - John Mayer


----------



## Goblin

Devil in the blue dress------- Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Copchick

Me And The Devil Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Goblin

The Devil went down to Georgia------Charlie Daniels


----------



## RoxyBlue

Georgia on My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Goblin

Gentle on my mind-----Glen Campbell


----------



## Spooky1

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Goblin

Games people play-----Joe South


----------



## FastEddie33

People are People----Depeche Mode


----------



## Goblin

Short People------Randy Newman


----------



## Lambchop

People are strange-----The Doors


----------



## Spooky1

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## theundeadofnight

Strange Ways - KISS


----------



## Goblin

People Are Strange- The Doors


----------



## Copchick

I've Seen All Good People - Yes


----------



## Goblin

I've got a woman------Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Woman - ELO


----------



## Copchick

Have You Ever Loved A Woman - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Goblin

Devil Woman------Roy Orbitson


----------



## Copchick

Me and the Devil Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## Goblin

Devil with a Blue Dress On-----Mitch Ryder


----------



## crazy xmas

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Goblin

The Christmas Song----Mel Torme


----------



## Copchick

This Ain't a Love Song - Scouting For Girls


----------



## Goblin

Song sung blue-----Neil Diamond


----------



## Copchick

Good Day For The Blues - Storyville


----------



## Goblin

Milkcow Blues Boogey--------Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

Tube Snake Boogie - ZZ Top


----------



## RoxyBlue

Boogie Fever - The Sylvers


----------



## Goblin

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy------Bette Midler


----------



## Copchick

The Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Goblin

Down town-----Petula Clark


----------



## Lambchop

Up town girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Copchick

Talk of the Town - The Pretenders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pillow Talk - Sylvia


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Something to Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Goblin

Something to brag about in you-------Willie Nelson & Mary Kay Place


----------



## scareme

Something about the name jesus by kirk franklin


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## scareme

Beer For My Horses-Toby Keith & Willie Nelson


----------



## Copchick

Beer Bottle Boogie - Koko Taylor


----------



## scareme

Beer In the Headlights-Luke Bryan


----------



## Copchick

Midnight In Memphis - Bette Midler


----------



## scareme

^not sure were that came from, but OK.

Walking in Memphis- Marc Cohn


----------



## RoxyBlue

These Boots Were Made for Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

Those were the days-------Mary Wells


----------



## Copchick

(Lol Scareme, by now you should know I march to the beat of a different drum! I don't know where that came from either.  )

30 Days in the Hole - Humble Pie


----------



## Copchick

Days Like This - Van Morrison


----------



## Goblin

This Old House------Jimmy Dean


----------



## Copchick

Burning Down The House - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## scareme

Burning Love--Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

She Keeps The Home Fires Burning - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## scareme

Home Home On The Range- Gene Autry


----------



## RoxyBlue

Home Is Where The Heart Is - Lady Antebellum


----------



## scareme

Where is the Love-The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Goblin

Burning Love------Elvis Presley


----------



## scareme

Burning down the house-Talking Heads


----------



## highbury

House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Copchick

Ain't Nothing But A House Party - J. Geils Band


----------



## scareme

Step Inside This House-Lyle Lovette


----------



## Copchick

Inside Out - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## highbury

The Ghost Inside - Broken Bells


----------



## scareme

Ghost Riders in the Sky - The Outlaws


----------



## Goblin

In the mood------Bette Midler


----------



## Copchick

You're the Devil in Disguise - Elvis


----------



## scareme

The Devil went down to Georgia-Charlie Daniels


----------



## Copchick

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Copchick

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Goblin

The Devil went down to Georgia------Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Copchick

I Can Hear The Devil Knocking - Joe Grushecky


----------



## Lambchop

The Devil inside - INXS


----------



## Goblin

Devil in the Blue Dress---------Mitch Ryder


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Running with the Devil-Van Halen


----------



## Lambchop

She - Kiss


----------



## highbury

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult


----------



## drevilstein

she bangs - ricky martin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

She - The Misfits


----------



## Bayou

Twisted Sister .. - Burn in hell


----------



## Copchick

@ Lambchop & Bayou - for this game you use a word from the previous post and incorporate it into your song title. For mine, I'm using the word "sister" from Lambchop's title.  

Sweet Soul Sister - The Cult


----------



## Goblin

In the sweet by and by-----Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Spooky1

Sweat Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Goblin

Sweet Dreams Baby-------Roy Orbison


----------



## highbury

The Boat Dreams From The Hill - Jawbreaker


----------



## Goblin

Mockingbird Hill------Donna Fargo


----------



## theundeadofnight

Fool on the Hill - The beatles


----------



## scareme

Blueberry Hill-Fats domino


----------



## highbury

Blue Train - John Coltrane


----------



## Goblin

Blue Christmas-------Elvis Presley


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Blue Moon-The Marcels (for all you American Werewolf fans )


----------



## Goblin

Blue Moon of Kentucky------Elvis Presley


----------



## theundeadofnight

Blue - Lucinda Williams


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Goblin

Don't it make my brown eyes blue------Crystal Gayle


----------



## theundeadofnight

Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

Sugar Sugar-------The Archies


----------



## highbury

Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

Release Me-----Tom Jones


----------



## Lambchop

C'mon and love me --- KISS


----------



## Goblin

C'mon get happy-------The Partridge Family


----------



## kauldron

Don't Worry Be Happy -- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Goblin

Honey Don't--------The Beatles


----------



## Lambchop

Don't do me like that-----Tom Petty & The Hearbreakers.


----------



## Goblin

Honey Don't------The Beatles


----------



## Jackyl48

The Candy Man-----Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Goblin

Guitar Man------Elvis Presley


----------



## Jackyl48

Man On The Moon - R.E.M


----------



## Goblin

Blue Moon of Kentucky------Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## Rahnefan

Like A Bad Girl Should - The Cramps


----------



## highbury

Girl U Want - DEVO


----------



## Spooky1

Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Girls On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## highbury

Girl You''ll Be A Woman Soon - Urge Overkill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Goblin

Hard Hearted Woman--------Elvis Presley


----------



## scareme

It's Been A Hard Day's Night-If you have to ask you need your diapers changed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Night of the Living Dead" - The Misfits


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Oh What a Night" - the Four Seasons


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"A Plentiful Feast" - The Ghoolz


----------



## Spooky1

"Bang A Gong" - T. Rex


----------



## Goblin

A night to remember---------Shalamar


----------



## Copchick

Dark was the Night, Cold was the Ground - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Goblin

Baby it's cold outside---------Dean Martin


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Cold Cold Ground - Tom Waits


----------



## Copchick

Higher Ground - Franky Perez and the Forest Rangers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Higher love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Goblin

Burning love------Elvis Presley


----------



## Johnnylee

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------

